# In Praise Of.... the ‘Dimpa’ bag....



## Fab Foodie (27 Feb 2018)

I’d heard that the Ikea Dimpa bag and the Brompton were a match made in heaven... and they are!

I bought a couple the other week to take our B’s on the Cambridge busses the other week. And they’re fab! One of the best Brompton accessories around and cheap as chips.
The handles are long enough to sling the bag onto your shoulder for ease of portage.
Work neatest if you have the folding pedal, however if you have SPDs or similar it works just fine but tve zip needs to fasten around the seatpost rather than over the seat itself-no biggie. With a loaded T-bag one side and the Brom the other balance is good and arms are free.
Also helps manhandling in and out of the car (and our motorhome storage locker).







I commend them to the house :-)


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (27 Feb 2018)

Very nice. I have the standard Brompton cover that I always carry in case of a jobsworth on the train who might insist on my bike being covered up, but this looks way better. Completely covered and with nice carrying handles. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Feb 2018)

Nice, one for the next trip to Ikea. Oh the joy


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Feb 2018)

Top tip... they are usually available at the checkouts! Saves javing to schlepp through the whole MDF wonderland, DAHIKT!!!


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Top tip... they are usually available at the checkouts! Saves javing to schlepp through the whole MDF wonderland, DAHIKT!!!


Unless I go on my own, I have no choice but to wander the maze. It's a bit like going to CostCo, and always costs £100 even though I only went in for a £3 bag


----------



## Salar (28 Feb 2018)

I use a Jumbo laundry bag £3.50 delivered from fleabay and you can't see what's inside.

But best of all I don't have to go to Ikea


----------



## Kell (28 Feb 2018)

Has anyone used one of these for an extended period of time? 

Just wondering how well the handles last.


----------



## Kell (1 Mar 2018)

It's not the cost, it's more the going to pick it up and having it rip off in your hand.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Mar 2018)

The Queen uses a clear plastic umbrella although I doubt she's done much in the way of laundry since the war.


----------



## robrinay (28 Mar 2018)

If you have access to an old singer sewing machine they’ll punch through most fabrics and take tough thread with a ’Jeans’ needle - you can make yourself a bag from old hessian sacks waterproof fabric etc etc. to your own design. I made my son a carry bag for the Dahon Jack I gave him when I replaced it with a Brompton.


----------



## Nibor (8 Jun 2018)

Do these fit with the extended seat post?


----------



## The Crofted Crest (8 Jun 2018)

I was had a brief fling with someone called Dympna and every time I see this thread it brings a lump to my heart.


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Jun 2018)

The Crofted Crest said:


> I was had a brief fling with someone called Dympna and every time I see this thread it brings a lump to my heart.



 https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Dympna


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Jun 2018)

Next time Im forced to go to IKEA I will buy one. When Jannie asks what I am going to use it for: I will just say "Oh Im sure I will find something to go in it".


----------



## The Crofted Crest (8 Jun 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Dympna



Good grief, that's me and her to a T, even down to the shower cap. Someone must have been taking pictures.


----------



## Kell (8 Jun 2018)

if you want to save yourself the ballache of actually going to IKEA, Amazon sell them for £5.99 delivered (Prime members).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00WSUB...t=&hvlocphy=1006886&hvtargid=pla-420982374639


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Jun 2018)

The Crofted Crest said:


> I was had a brief fling with someone called Dympna and every time I see this thread it brings a lump to my heart.


Fling in London?


----------



## stoatsngroats (26 Aug 2018)

Nibor said:


> Do these fit with the extended seat post?


Yes, I’ve just tried mine in one, it’s all good!


----------



## midlife (26 Aug 2018)

The Crofted Crest said:


> I was had a brief fling with someone called Dympna and every time I see this thread it brings a lump to my heart.



Middle or first name?


----------



## The Crofted Crest (27 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Middle or first name?



First.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Aug 2018)

London?


----------



## The Crofted Crest (27 Aug 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> London?



If that question is directed at me, the answer is no.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Aug 2018)

Yes it was. Ta for reply. Thought I might have known her but clearly not. Back to ikea bags.


----------



## Dr-_-Mambo (10 Sep 2020)

@Salar could you let me know the dimensions of the jumbo laundry bag please looks like a great idea? Also did the bag hold out since you last posted your wise advice. Thanks alot!


----------



## Salar (11 Sep 2020)

The Jumbo bag I got from fleabay was 1metre x 700mm x 300mm, my folding Dawes bike easily fits into it.

I've not used it for carrying the bike around too much, more to keep the car clean, but it hasn't torn yet when I've carried the bike short distances.


----------

